# Phrag. Besseae



## Jjaymay29 (Jan 21, 2019)

OK so I’m new here so I’m sure this is been discussed 1000 times but I live in Florida and got my first besseaes and I’m just curious how much heat these guys can take? It gets very hot (maybe 95 Fahrenheit) during summer months. And same question with kovachii.( I have some hybrids not the species) thanks


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 21, 2019)

What about growing indoors in the summer? I assume you have AC


----------



## Jjaymay29 (Jan 21, 2019)

I’m actually considering that or possibly an evaporatorative fan... idk what would be best. I have small children so it worries me growing indoors


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 22, 2019)

85 maximum for besseas...use a DIY evaporative fan , very easy and should bring temps down by 10 degrees. My setup is a box fan between outside and inside (lower part of greenhouse). I have it connected to a thermostat when the temp hits 85. Even with the temp outside of high 90's ..it works...but you also need to have the FLOOR of the greenhouse WET. The forced air (which is exhaling to outside the greenhouse) will create a good breeze in the GH and the evaporation of the wet ground will lower the temperature. ALso, place a covering (like a sheet or thin plastic) in front of the fan (outside part) , this covers the fan when its off at night and of course the forced air blows the covering up when the fan is on.


----------



## xiphius (Jan 23, 2019)

ehanes7612 said:


> 85 maximum for besseas...use a DIY evaporative fan , very easy and should bring temps down by 10 degrees. My setup is a box fan between outside and inside (lower part of greenhouse). I have it connected to a thermostat when the temp hits 85. Even with the temp outside of high 90's ..it works...but you also need to have the FLOOR of the greenhouse WET. The forced air (which is exhaling to outside the greenhouse) will create a good breeze in the GH and the evaporation of the wet ground will lower the temperature. ALso, place a covering (like a sheet or thin plastic) in front of the fan (outside part) , this covers the fan when its off at night and of course the forced air blows the covering up when the fan is on.



This sounds like an interesting idea. How do you keep the ground constantly wet though? 

Also, I would think that if the ground were constantly wet, your humidity would be super high and I thought that the efficiency of evaporative cooling systems was inversely proportional to humidity level (because higher humidity means less is going to evaporate as the air is more saturated)?


----------



## Jjaymay29 (Jan 23, 2019)

It’s a great idea only problem is I’m outside no greenhouse but I was considering buying an evaporative fan... But same issue because I’m in Florida humidity level is so high I was curious if it would even work. I’m in South Florida by the way


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 23, 2019)

xiphius said:


> This sounds like an interesting idea. How do you keep the ground constantly wet though?
> 
> Also, I would think that if the ground were constantly wet, your humidity would be super high and I thought that the efficiency of evaporative cooling systems was inversely proportional to humidity level (because higher humidity means less is going to evaporate as the air is more saturated)?



Here's how it works..the ground stays cooler than the ambient air (because that is the point of evaporation) and can thus be constantly wet without saturating humidity in the GH...as the fan forces the humid air in the GH OUT of the greenhouse, the humidity drops , the humidifier turns on , replenishing the ground and the air, all the while keeping the temperature down with evaporative cooling that is happening just above the ground (and could be happening at part of the wall space and as the water droplets from the humidifier evaporate). Neither the fan or the humidifier are on all the time so humidity will oscillate as well as temperature by a few points, but there are thermostats for each so its not a wild swing. ...the ground stays constantly wet. But I have a concrete floor in my greenhouse ..so may be tricky with other types of flooring..causing other challenges. In the summertime, my temps never go beyond 87, even with 100 degrees outside..and a constant 70 % humidity. I also use 70 percent shade cloth. 

This is a constant cycle , and is NOT a closed system (you are thinking of a closed system ). This setup still requires an exhaust system (which is the box fan) and I think is also more effective with the fan being at ground level...but probably doesnt matter..just easier to setup that way


----------



## xiphius (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks! That explanation makes a lot more sense. I wasn't thinking closed system, I just wasn't envisioning the cycle very clearly (tired brain). I was also forgetting that there was a humidifier turning on/off that was also part of the equation to help keep the floor wet.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 24, 2019)

xiphius said:


> Thanks! That explanation makes a lot more sense. I wasn't thinking closed system, I just wasn't envisioning the cycle very clearly (tired brain). I was also forgetting that there was a humidifier turning on/off that was also part of the equation to help keep the floor wet.



no worries...TBH, I discovered this by accident. I had made this setup not thinking that it would create a system cooler inside. And then I heard that besseas/hybrids need temps in the low 80's for best flowering. I had tons of of these plants and I started freaking out because that day the temps got into the high 90's. I went into the GH and was shocked to see the GH temp at 85. Then I realized what was going on.


----------

